# Need the smallest cabby



## aloodum (Jan 26, 2012)

Ok.
My config:
core i3 540
Asus uAtx LGA1156 mobo
2 Sticks of DDR3
Corsair Vx450
HIS HD 5770
1 X 500 GB HDD
1 X DVD Writer

Now i need a slim tower/mini tower to pack these all up in a vertical manner.I personally do not like shoebox , cube designs.

Not to mention some cable management/hiding  .And decent if not great air flow.
I know what i am going to ask may seem far fetched,but has anybody any leads ?
And yes i do not ant to spend a fortune on it


----------



## ArjunKiller (Jan 26, 2012)

NZXT Gamma @ 2.5k


----------



## topgear (Jan 27, 2012)

how about Cooler Master Elite 360 - price should be around ~1.9k


----------



## asingh (Jan 27, 2012)

CM ELITE 100. But it will not hold the PSU.


----------



## 6Diablo9 (Jan 27, 2012)

If you need a small cabinet for LAN parties then you might like this one

NZXT Vulcan Gaming mATX chassis


----------



## aloodum (Jan 27, 2012)

ArjunKiller said:


> NZXT Gamma @ 2.5k



gamma is still a mid tower 
Need something more compact.



topgear said:


> how about Cooler Master Elite 360 - price should be around ~1.9k



Its a mini-tower right?

Btw any models witha bottom mounted psu but mini tower in design?



asingh said:


> CM ELITE 100. But it will not hold the PSU.



Yo that looked swell but psu issue.



6Diablo9 said:


> If you need a small cabinet for LAN parties then you might like this one
> 
> NZXT Vulcan Gaming mATX chassis



Ya saw that one in mnpctech `s smallest but baddest builds.Hows the feasibility of procuring one in eastern India? Cost ideas?


----------



## Tarun (Jan 27, 2012)

dont know about eastern part but i guess primeabgb may ship it there here 
NZXT Vulcan Gaming mATX chassis take this as ur last option if u dont find any in the eastern part


----------



## aloodum (Jan 27, 2012)

^^^ thanks mate. Checking out !


----------



## aloodum (Jan 31, 2012)

After reading some reviews, it seems that the vulcan is to be a "last" option. Saw some from silverstone but astronomical pricing.Hows Lian Li?


----------



## Tarun (Jan 31, 2012)

not many Lian Li cases available but prime has this one on sale and its for 4.5k
i actually its quit good in black here have a look  *www.lian-li.com/v2/en/product/product06.php?pr_index=319&cl_index=1&sc_index=25&ss_index=63&g=spec

and if u need more compact one go for Silverstone SG05 but it not available in India  and even ifu get it in decent price the PSU ,motherboards and the coolers all need to be ultra compact check the recommendations tab there


----------

